# Men in Black International (June 14, 2019)



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2016)

This one is for Tetra


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2016)

I like this concept. I like the 21 jump street movies and now with Mib this should be funny


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2016)

I hope this is more jump street than mib, because as an idea for a third jump street movie, it's bonkers awesome. As an idea for a fourth men in black, it's dumb. I'm sure that makes sense somehow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2016)

God in heaven, wtf is happening in Hollywood?!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2016)

Considering how 22 jump street ended




This is perfect


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, now I need to watch 22 Jump Street.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2016)

You felt the need to comment yet haven't seen the 2nd movie?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2016)

The concept sounds so stupid that it makes it sooo good. Lmao


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> You felt the need to comment yet haven't seen the 2nd movie?



I procrastinate a lot with sequels, okay .


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 10, 2016)

This is like a fanfic being brought to the big screen, which on the surface sounds like a colossally stupid idea...but considering how 21 and 22 jump street were all about parodying and playing with movie tropes, this would actually be really fitting and has a lot of potential.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm actually surprised this _wasn't_ one of the "proposed" sequels during the end of 22 J street


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope Schmidt keeps on banging his boss' daughter. That made me die with laughter.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2018)

No will Smith? No thank you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2018)

Chris looks so silly in a suit for some reason.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> No will Smith? No thank you



The man is 500 years old by now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The man is 500 years old by now.


Tommy Lee was about the same age in the first film.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tommy Lee was about the same age in the first film.


Tommy Lee Jones*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2018)

Not feeling it, bring back will Smith


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hemsworth is great. Yes, please.


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa Thompson + Chris Hemsworth. Trailer ends with Hemsworth throwing a hammer.

I can see wut they're doing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Not feeling it, bring back will Smith


J & K were shown in one of the paintings in the trailer


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

So is this also a Jumpstreet movie or not?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks alright. Screenplay writers make me skeptical, though.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)

Will Smith been trash

go back in time and bring his 90s self back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


> So is this also a Jumpstreet movie or not?


Lol wut?


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol wut?


Wasn't there rumors of a jumpstreet/MIB cross over?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2018)

Agent N?? really? 

and i see thor hasn't lost his accent lmao


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


> Wasn't there rumors of a jumpstreet/MIB cross over?


The thread title was edited to take Jump Street out of it so apparently not.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks like a SNL skit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

eh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

I don’t think I wanted a new Men in Black.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2018)

MiB didn't want a new MiB. It tanked right after the first one.


----------



## kluang (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh my.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2018)

it looks really terrible.
...and are they shooting at people? because i didn't see any aliens on that trailer


----------



## kluang (Dec 20, 2018)

MIB is an interplanetary organization. Calling it international is really downgrading it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> it looks really terrible.
> ...and are they shooting at people? because i didn't see any aliens on that trailer


It’s no Into the Spider-Verse.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> it looks really terrible.
> ...and are they shooting at people? because i didn't see any aliens on that trailer



You need glasses. I saw at least 3.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2018)

I thought this would be great from the cast, but it looks just as bad as ghostbusters.

They really should have gone with the Jumpstreet idea. That probably would have been great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2018)

People have been shitting on "Hellboy", but at least it looks like it has some personality. 

This MIB movie just looks bland to me, but hopefully it's good. I do love that cast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You need glasses. I saw at least 3.



Lol really? But still, it looks low budget shit.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2018)

Idk. It seems good.
I like thor and Valkiry performance and chemistry in ragnarock


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2018)

It mostlikely will works


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Just saw the trailer, happy we're getting a new movie. And I didn't think "this is shit" from the get-go, so there's still hope


----------



## Djomla (Dec 22, 2018)

Meh. Looks lame and weird without Will and Tommy. Well I guess Tommy is too old, but still.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2019)

Arkansas Democrat-Gazette

Of course this shit wasn't going to work, it was a ridiculous idea.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 10, 2019)

It will take people time to get used to this new duo but if the plot, the script and the chemistry between them is good then people will accept them.


----------



## Mob (Jan 12, 2019)

horrible just horrible


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2019)

holy shit theres actually Endgame spoilers in the YT comments to this trailer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> holy shit theres actually Endgame spoilers in the YT comments to this trailer


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2019)

This still looks really bad, and that joke in the trailer where hemsworth awkwardly encourages thompson's womanhood was the same scene in ragnarok. With the same actors.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> holy shit theres actually Endgame spoilers in the YT comments to this trailer


I've stopped looking at so much over the past few days to avoid spoilers, just a few more hours...


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2019)

"The dance that you're doing is dumb."

Yo Missie Elliot, this whole movie looks dumb.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

Missy*


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Missy*



Missy Elliot, happy now?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Missy Elliot, happy now?


Yes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2019)

As bad as this looks, there really was only one good film in the entire mib franchise.

Bringing back Agent K was dumb.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2019)

I liked the first 2. The third was an obvious cashgrab and corny as he'll.

Dammit Pitbull!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bringing back Agent K was dumb.


K? Wha...?


~Gesy~ said:


> he'll


hell*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2019)

My phone hates when I use such awful language


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> K? Wha...?
> 
> hell*



K got neuralized at the end of the original MIB, then in MIB II they bought him back


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> K got neuralized at the end of the original MIB, then in MIB II they bought him back


I thought you were talking about this one.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I thought you were talking about this one.



I'm just saying even if this new film is bad, the franchise got wrecked a long time ago.

The cartoon series was great though. Even if they didn't follow the films.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2019)

Sony must have been scarred by Pitbull because they uploaded the trailer without music


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Sony must have been scarred by Pitbull because they uploaded the trailer without music



Nah, they're scarred by the music from the 2016 ghostbuster movie. That theme song made me nauseous and want to literally throw up. No song has ever effected me on a physical level in such a negative way like the ghostbuster film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Nah, they're scarred by the music from the 2016 ghostbuster movie. That theme song made me nauseous and want to literally throw up. No song has ever effected me on a physical level in such a negative way like the ghostbuster film.



Want to test that?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> As bad as this looks, there really was only one good film in the entire mib franchise.
> 
> Bringing back Agent K was dumb.


MIB 2 was great, the rest was gabagge...

Also its Thor and Andros now?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh for christ's sake. Can we write up legislation to prevent Hollywood from touching anything that has been untouched for say.... 5 years or more?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 7, 2019)

OG Men in Black was already diverse, so I don't see the problem. What are you folks worried about?


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> MIB 2 was great, the rest was gabagge...
> 
> Also its Thor and Andros now?



It defeated the whole point of the original. K was not training a partner, he was training his replacement.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2019)

True...still a fun movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

why MEN in black and not Women in black ?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why MEN in black and not Women in black ?


woMEN

All inclusive.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> woMEN
> 
> All inclusive.


Gosh, you're like Mystique in Dark Phoenix demanding the name to be X-Women!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually agree with her


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2019)

30%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2019)

Eh, looks like another Summer movie I'll see... on DVD...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Oh damn, how long has this kermit emote been out?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2019)

Flop flop flop.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2019)

Massive flop.  Not as big as Dark Phoenix.  But definitely one of the biggest bombs of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m actually reading that this did well enough with the global audiences that it should be able to break even.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## JFF (Jun 16, 2019)

After seeing it. The script is what you expect. Pawny is great 

Yet, its not really good and that is because of the actors. It seems very off. I like Neeson alot -- but that is not his movie (by a far stretch). Tessa Thompson is way over her head and Hemsworth... its not his role too.

I really do not think that "Aladdin" is a great movie (rather good enough). You can watch it, its entertaining, but kinda what you expect of such a well known Disney classic and I made fun of Will Smith's Genie after the first trailer --- but and that is a large but --- I may give him too small credit, after seeing this reboot movie. He is that franchise.

On the other hand; bad acting does not top the script of Dark Phoenix (if you ask me).


----------



## MShadows (Jun 16, 2019)

Saw it yesterday. 

It feels more like a soft reboot more than a sequel. 

It wasn’t as good as the classics, but it’s an “okay” movie. I did enjoy the interactions between Chris and Tessa’s characters and that little Thor hammer Easter egg, but I found the plot twist of Neeson being the actual villain too cliche.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2019)

I feel like it this movie is better than the others, because there was some effort put into the characters. The old trilogy never really went into who agent J and K are as individuals. It was more about the adventures and their friendship.

Pawny is the highlight as far as comedy goes and Molly is easy to root for. On the other hand, I was really frustrated with agent H, because I kept waiting for him to do or say a single useful thing.

Btw, I got mad respect for this movie's meme game. That reference was just 





Lastly, let's take a minute to remember the former agent M. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 17, 2019)

This movie deserves the reputation it has. It was truly awful and even worse than MiB 2 and 3. The pawn alien in particular killed the movie entirely. It also has some of the worst CGI I've seen. Literally the first MiB has better, more believable CGI than this film.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't see Hellboy, but I dare to say that even that film seems much better than this one.


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2019)

I stared at this movie...and I felt nothing.

Luckily I didn't pay for it, my buddy did.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2019)

This is the second time Chris Hemsworth gets a "Dumb and pretty" role. 

For his sake, I hope it doesn't develop into type casting.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 8, 2019)

This ended up making twice its budget (110 M), but it wasn't enough. profit is 95 M, with a 15 M loss. Still not nearly as bad as how it looked after opening weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2019)

egressmadara said:


> This ended up making twice its budget (110 M), but it wasn't enough. profit is 95 M, with a 15 M loss. Still not nearly as bad as how it looked after opening weekend.



Yeah that's actually not as bad as I thought.


----------

